#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2014-10-06
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/10/06/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<ticogis> :)
